# Profiles Awards



## MiamiAG

We've been on the new skin version a couple of days now. Who's gone to update their Profile page?! 

Have you looked at other's profile pages? Who has the best one? Have you found the ones that have their own music?


----------



## MiamiAG

Those members with outstanding profile pages will receive the following medal honoring their efforts and willingness to share with the community. A smaller icon is displayed under their username.








*Current Profile Award Winners







*

neonfish3
tsunami 
turbomkt
fgencoz
Dewmazz
Theteh
Slickwillislim
Jason Baliban
yildirim
raven_wilde
Duchessren
Jdinh04 
247Plants
HoppyCalif 
Jessie


----------



## MiamiAG

First award goes to....*neonfish3*!

Congrats! Excellent profile page. :clap2:


----------



## turbomkt

Congrats to neonfish3! Now...I've just got to figure out the whole music thing. I can't find where the music selection is


----------



## MiamiAG

Mike,

You tell me and I install it for you. It's a behind the scenes type of thing. It has to be a midi file. You can search for them at http://www.mididb.com.


----------



## neonfish3

Hey WOW!!:whoo: 
Thanks for the award!:rapture:
I think the new profile pages are great.:humble: 
I'm really surprised I got an award.:jaw: My daughter took the pic of me, she said I won the award because of her picture! 
Thanks again,


----------



## MiamiAG

She's right!


----------



## MiamiAG

I'm pleased to announce the next two recipients: tsunami and turbomkt!

Congrats guys! Thanks for maintaining excellent profile pages!


----------



## MiamiAG

And the next is fgencoz! Great pictures Faruk!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Yippee!


----------



## turbomkt

Thanks, Art! 


Congrats, Faruk!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Thanks Mike. I too, congratulate you.:clap2:


...What a lovely place,
What a lovely face...

Hotel California, Eagles.


----------



## tsunami

Nice to see some people are actively using the profile pages!

Hope to see more and more people recognize its value.

Carlos


----------



## MiamiAG

Come on, folks! We need your help spotting profiles. If you spot a good Profile Page, let one of the admins know.

Thanks!


----------



## Dewmazz

Do you have to be a supporting member for profile music? How much does it cost to support and I'll see if I can scrounge up some loose change...


----------



## gnatster

Music is just one the many perks of being an APC Supporting Member. Cost is $14.99 yearly. Just click on the Be Bold in the upper left of most any page.


----------



## MiamiAG

And the next member to get a profile award is *theteh*. Congratulations!


----------



## MiamiAG

And the next winner is Dewmazz! Congratulations! Any profile with a picture like that is automatically a winner!


----------



## Dewmazz

Well, Thank You! I'm really not sure what to say. Honestly, I found that picture off the internet, but it matches so well with my page "theme" and looks a lot like a few of the beaches we have over here :yawinkle: . Thank you again for this recognition. I truly appreciate it. :dance:


----------



## MiamiAG

And the latest winner is Slickwillislim! Congrats!

Please recommend a profile for the Outstanding Profile Award. Simply send me or Gnatster a PM. Yes, you can recommend your own. ;-)


----------



## slickwillislim

Yipee! Thank you very much. I think this is the first award I have ever gotten online.


----------



## Jason Baliban

So i picked up the guitar and recorded a little ditty for my profile page. Give it a second to load if you visit my profile. Hope you all enjoy. 

Thanks

jB


----------



## MiamiAG

And the next winner is.... Jason Baliban! Congrats Jason!


----------



## Jason Baliban

Very Cool!!

Thanks for this really cool award. ....further proof that APC is the best place on the web.

Thanks again

jB


----------



## MiamiAG

And the next winner is yildirim! Congratulations!


----------



## yildirim

Thanks a lot for your kind interest.


----------



## MiamiAG

And the next winner is raven_wilde! Congrats!

If you see a profile you would like to nominate for a Profile Award, send a PM to one of the Admins or Mods.


----------



## raven_wilde

Wow thanks! I just finally got the thing really filled out too! Thanks so much!


----------



## 247Plants

Oh Oh me next!!! Wait my profile isnt that exciting......


----------



## turbomkt

Actually, Kurtis, there's nothing wrong with your profile. I really like the fish


----------



## 247Plants

Thanks Its one of my gouramis with a oto who just wanted to ruin my perfect composition =P


----------



## MiamiAG

And the next winner is Kurtis! ;-)

If you have a good Profile, let me know!


----------



## slickwillislim

Good job curtis. Another one for SCAPE.


----------



## SkinniMini

I know I am going to sound like a total moron, but how do I start my own photo album for my page? There are some pics I'd like to add, but don't see the option on my edit profile section.


----------



## jeff63851

First of all, you don't sound like a moron. I got kind of confused on uploading images myself.

First, you go here: How to Upload and Post Photos on APC

Then you can go to your profile to check on your images in "Your Gallery".

Hope that helps.


----------



## 247Plants

Sweet!!! Thanks Art!!!


----------



## John N.

*Congrats!*








*The next award goes to Duchessren for having an Excellent Profile!







*

Well done! rayer:

-John N.


----------



## duchessren

Awesome! Thanks!! I didn't really have time to get online yesterday, but I come back and have an award. (Is there a reason the post for my award is in big, bold purple as compared to the others?)


----------



## John N.

The special colors and font size are just to bring attention to the award and the winner, which this time happens to be you! 

Everyone feel free to nominate someone who has a great profile, just sent a PM to one of the APC staff members.

-John N.


----------



## John N.

*Re: Profiles!*

*







**The next award goes to Jdinh04 for having an Excellent Profile! **







*

Great waterfall photo in your profile John D.! :-D

-John N.


----------



## John N.

*Re: Profiles!*

We got another nomination and the rest of the staff agrees...

*







The next award goes to 247Plants for having a Fantastic Profile!







*

Congrats Kurtis! If anyone sees or has a profile you think deserves an award, let us know via PM.

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt

*Re: Profiles!*

Congrats, Kurtis!!


----------



## 247Plants

*Re: Profiles!*

Thanks!


----------



## John N.

*Re: Profiles!*

I'm surprised our next winner didn't get nominated earlier!

*







And the next award goes to HoppyCalif for having a great profile! 







*

-John N.


----------



## John N.

Our next award goes to a self proclaimed "crazy cat lady"...








* The Recipient is *Jessie 









Congrats Jessie! Please, if anyone sees or has a profile you think deserves an award, let us know via PM. Thanks!

-John N.


----------



## Kelley

Congratulations, Jessie!


----------



## John N.

The people have spoken...*








And the next award goes to **Jimbo205** and AaronT**! 









*Great Profile Guys. If anyone sees a profile that you think deserves an award, please send me a PM. Is your profile updated? 

-John N.


----------

